# BYH Picture Contest - Fall 2014



## Sumi

Fall has shown it's pretty face, so it's time for a new picture contest! 

*Here's what you need to do:*

Upload up to 3 (THREE) pics max to this thread. Each picture must be in it's own post! Choose your favorite pics, either ones you've taken yourself or ones that other peeps have taken of your animals.
As pictures are submitted, peeps can vote on the pictures they like the most by clicking the "*Like*" button on the post in which the picture was submitted.
Contest ends 11/15/2014 (15 November 2014)
The sooner you submit your pics, the higher the likelihood that you'll accumulate more likes, so post your best pics soon!
*The winner of the contest will get to choose from either a FREE 2015 BYC Calendar or a $10 *Gift Certificate to the BYC Store

Remember, the pics must be of your animals, there is a limit of 3 submissions per member, and *each picture must be in it's own post*! BYH Picture Contest - Fall 2014

We can't wait to see those pics!

*OH, and don't forget to cast your vote for your favorite submissions by clicking the "Like" link to the bottom right of the posts with your favorite pictures!*


----------



## Rosebud's Favorites

Rosebud's Favorites Blondie checking out her shadow!


----------



## Rosebud's Favorites

Mr. Chicken Lickin' usual demeaner!


----------



## mysunwolf

Our black Katahdin ewe lamb twins, just after their evening forage for acorns


----------



## goats&moregoats




----------



## goats&moregoats




----------



## Darby Harris

One of our full blood Dorpers, Delilah.


----------



## Darby Harris

Twins, Peaches and Cream, always have each other to lean on.


----------



## BarredCometLaced

Juliette (4 year old Barred Rock Hen) and B. (3 year old silver laced wyandotte hen) posing.


----------



## BarredCometLaced

Magie, enjoying the fall air.


----------



## nanne16

Twins...Molly and Dolly!


----------



## Parsnip

My three baby goat boys!!!


----------



## anac1979

My creep of Tortoises...


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Sumi

Darby Harris said:


> Twins, Peaches and Cream, always have each other to lean on.
> View attachment 5113


We almost forgot about this contest!  Here is our winning pic! Congratulations @Darby Harris!


----------



## luvmypets

Cute


----------



## Chicken Girl

Congrats!


----------

